# 2022 tiguan gas



## jfusa (Oct 21, 2021)

In this article https://www.cars.com/articles/whats-the-best-compact-suv-443017/ it mentions premium gas needed for Tiguan to get the rated horsepower. Is this true? I haven't come across anyone saying this in every video and article I've read about the 2022 which is most of them.


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

Well I always use ethanol free premium usually from Costco. The engine is designed for premium though you can run regular fuel 
As far performance, meh not sure on that. More folks will chime in...
In NA regular is in the manual.
2019 Volkswagen Tiguan 4Motion


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Straight from the VW manual (Canadian in this example).


----------



## jfusa (Oct 21, 2021)

jonese said:


> Straight from the VW manual (Canadian in this example).
> 
> View attachment 134044


Interesting you mentioned Canadian manual. Is cars.com from Canada. From this link in the US media guide https://media.vw.com/en-us/press-kits/2022-tiguan-press-kit if you scroll down to right before the gallery there is a pdf link for technical specs and when you open that it says regular gasoline


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

I have never heard that our MK2s require premium. Have no idea where the author got that info.

You may get some extra detergents with the pricier fuels, but all you really need to do is avoid knocking. Buy from a reputable merchant.


----------



## TedGuan (Nov 13, 2021)

I actually noticed a bit of a difference after my first fill up (with premium), with my 2022 Tiguan. The fuel economy was noticeably better - I was told by a little birdie that the dealership I bought my car from always fills their cars with the lowest grade of fuel. But the increase in fuel economy could be from the engine breaking in, so who knows
🤷‍♂️


----------



## Diego012 (Aug 14, 2019)

One of the reasons I bought my 19 SEL is because you can run regular unleaded in it (per the manual) as long as it has a minimum 87 octane rating. Been doing just that for over two years and no complaints. According to every expert I've read on the subject premium gas is a waste of money if you can run regular. Many do recommend running premium on higher mileage cars to prevent pinging.


----------



## jfusa (Oct 21, 2021)

TedGuan said:


> I actually noticed a bit of a difference after my first fill up (with premium), with my 2022 Tiguan. The fuel economy was noticeably better - I was told by a little birdie that the dealership I bought my car from always fills their cars with the lowest grade of fuel. But the increase in fuel economy could be from the engine breaking in, so who knows
> 🤷‍♂️


Is there noticeably more power with premium too? Remember I started this thread based on the cars.com link saying to get the horsepower numbers advertised you need premium fuel.


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

I ran my 2019 SE for 70K miles on 85 octane (I'm in CO) with zero engine problems and never missed a beat.

I've been running my new 2022 SE-R on mid-grade 87 or premium 91. My butt-meter says if feels more responsive than the 2019 but I know VW has refined the software too.
Fuel economy is just as good or perhaps a tick better but I don't yet have enough data to support that statement.


----------



## TedGuan (Nov 13, 2021)

jfusa said:


> Is there noticeably more power with premium too? Remember I started this thread based on the cars.com link saying to get the horsepower numbers advertised you need premium fuel.


Maybe a little bit.. higher octane fuels do increase power - the car did feel a bit more responsive.


----------



## kirk_augustin (Jul 21, 2012)

It is true for all cars that have over 9.5:1 compression, that do not have direct injection into the cylinder.
That is because with high compression, you will get pre-ignition piston knock with low octane fuel, unless the ignition is retarded.
And when the ignition is retarded, you not only lose power, but spend more on gas.
So then buy premium, it saves money.


----------



## jdavidvance (Oct 22, 2021)

2016 Golf S manual (1.8 L) from the manual: minimum recommended octane 87 RON

Rated HP 170*

*on 91 Octane

Running 87 octane is not going to do any harm to the engine, but at full throttle/peak power the detonation sensor(s) will limit timing advance so you won't get rated hp. Cruising hp/mpg is unaffected by 87.

I compromise and run 89 (in CA).


----------



## Trebor27 (Nov 17, 2021)

Running a higher octane of gas than your engine was designed to run on, will produce no more horse power of any significance, if at all. Any butt dyno figures are most likely nothing more than a placebo effect.

Just run the pump gas the engine is designed for, any more you are mostly wasting Your money. Havign said that, it’s your money, so if it makes you feel better, then go for it!


----------



## 2006vwjetta (Aug 27, 2013)

jfusa said:


> In this article https://www.cars.com/articles/whats-the-best-compact-suv-443017/ it mentions premium gas needed for Tiguan to get the rated horsepower. Is this true? I haven't come across anyone saying this in every video and article I've read about the 2022 which is most of them.


I own a 2022 Tiguan se and on the fuel door says 87 octane which is regular unleaded 
Premium won’t make a difference
I believe.


----------



## azgman (Aug 16, 2016)

Since when does Costco sell non-ethanol gas?


----------



## Trebor27 (Nov 17, 2021)

2006vwjetta said:


> I own a 2022 Tiguan se and on the fuel door says 87 octane which is regular unleaded
> Premium won’t make a difference
> I believe.


Correct, same here, on 87 octane and if at high altitude you could get a bit of engine knock due to the altitude. In which case the ecu will retard the ignition to prevent the knock. In this scenario going to higher octane could restore a little performance by preventing the ECU from needing to do so.

But under normal circumstances higher octane/premium may only net you the benefit of potential additional detergents in the fuel.


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

azgman said:


> Since when does Costco sell non-ethanol gas?


I was told by a buying group that it doesn't


2019 Volkswagen Tiguan 4Motion


----------



## Trebor27 (Nov 17, 2021)

From Costco’s own website:


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

Link doesn't work for me. 

2019 Volkswagen Tiguan 4Motion


----------



## Trebor27 (Nov 17, 2021)

It’s not a link it’s a screen shot, but if you want the link it’s below:



https://www.costco.com/gasoline-q-and-a.html



In California at least, it’s very hard to get ethanol free gas, my nearest station is 200mi away For ethanol free. I can’t comment on other states obviosuly.

Also the ethanol content will/must be printed on the gas pump, have a look next time you fill up.

Regular, TOP TIER gas is all you need for the Tiguan, at least for the 2022, inside the filler cap tells you the AKI needed, anything more you are free to purchase, but it’s your money and how you spend it is your business. Just be aware you do not NEEED premium And it won’t unlock any extra horse power, unless your engine is modified. (Ignition timing advanced by an after market tune, higher compression ration, aded a turbo or has been super charged.)


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

Trebor27 said:


> It’s not a link it’s a screen shot, but if you want the link it’s below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. USA site. Canadian site does not state that. Ethanol free is getting harder to find. 

2019 Volkswagen Tiguan 4Motion


----------



## Trebor27 (Nov 17, 2021)

My bad, didn’t realize you were in Canada mate!

Rob


----------



## OmegaVW (Feb 14, 2021)

Remzac said:


> Well I always use ethanol free premium usually from Costco. The engine is designed for premium though you can run regular fuel
> As far performance, meh not sure on that. More folks will chime in...
> In NA regular is in the manual.
> 2019 Volkswagen Tiguan 4Motion


Totally agree! I've been working on cars since the late 70's and even took auto-shop in HS  but didn't learn much as it was just a hang out period. Remember using premium only and never had a problem with plugs or rough running on any of the new and used cars we're ever owned. Runs quieter, smoother, peppier and more responsive. Depending on the car a couple 2-3 mpg more so offsets the additional price. While in CA it was either Chevron or Costco, Chevron being the best fuel available or ever used. Now run Costco exclusively.


----------



## VW ENGINEERING (Jan 7, 2022)

Running good quality 87 octane low elevation or Colorado or similar 85 octane are fine with calibration values for NA.....now regarding going higher octane quality fuels will reward you with less timing pulling. ....less misfires.....more time studying in Budack cycle ( you need to learn how this is used and when).... max output....like torque will still be limited by ecm irrelevant to fuel octane....i can explain in more detail some scenarios with so many things happening regarding when engine is running under various loads and temperatures and how fuel affects other areas of powerpack efficiency.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Picked the new 2022 SEL R Line last month from the dealership, course they filled it up with a full tank of 87, felt like the car was unresponsive, dull. The first chance I got, filled her up with 91 from Exxon. So much more responsive. I would recommend 91. Fight me.


----------



## VW ENGINEERING (Jan 7, 2022)

There is car scanner app that will give you better insight on what happens when running higher octane fuel....if someone needs more help figuring out how different are some charts 87 vs 90+ octane i will be happy to assist.


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

Wait wait I have been using 87 and have no issues with the vehicle's responsiveness or performance, but if 91 is actually the optimal fuel to use can I just start using it or does it not even matter since I've now been using 87 for ~7700 miles. I would love a technical explanation of what changes in engine operation with 91 vs 87 and the best way to migrate over to using 91, do I just let it get pretty low and then fill it up, I don't want to "shock" my engine so to speak.


----------



## VW ENGINEERING (Jan 7, 2022)

Switching from lower to higher octane is safe....irrelevant on fuel tank level....ECM also have ability to read ethanol content up to certain degree....to what changes you will have to post some graphs from apps like car scanner ot factory tool ODIS so i can explain what is happening regarding higher octane quality fuel. High elevation like CO are ok using 85 octane. ECM values for boost always take in to account a barometric pressure at the given location....


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

@VW ENGINEERING

Are we to assume, based on your screen name that you are indeed a VW Engineer (of some sort)?
If so, you have to know we are all eager to hear what you have to say.
I am a retired Engineer myself. I was a controls Software Engineer working with 8 bit to ARM processors.
But honestly, nobody wants to hear about that.

What most here want to know, is how can we make our vehicles more enjoyable to drive.
Be it adding electrical stuff (hardwired dash cams, radar detectors) to wondering what a change in fuel octane might bring.

I understand that graphs, data and maps can tell you a LOT about what's happening when you change something.
But I think that most here would just like to know what type of benefits (or detriments) they can expect.

Kind of when I asked you in the Throttle Lag thread about using long coding to change a couple of bits.
Instead of telling me....Oh, bit 0 is for XXXXX function and changing it from 1 to 0 will cause this, and changing bit 1 from 0 to 1 will do that.
You gave an answer that told me nothing.

I realize that being an Engineer can sometimes be a tough job, and when someone asks you explain to them (say marketing) what the changes you just made to a customers software will do.
Even though we know exactly what we did, it can be difficult to put it in layman's terms.

I also realize that when you are actively employed you sometimes CAN NOT tell people "exactly" what changes you've made (or what changes they might make will do).
If that is the case with you, I understand. Seriously.

I for one am very glad that you joined, and I look forward to "anything" you can add to ANY thread.

Please don't don't take my posting the above anything but friendly conversation.....

Bob.


----------



## azgman (Aug 16, 2016)

IMO if you want to make the Tiguan more drivable, you need to mate it with a mild hybrid system. The issue I have with the car is the low speed, stop and go traffic scenario. The car drivetrain is quite non-linear in response to throttle inputs. Once under a constant throttle, it is OK. I am not trying to race my Tiguan, nor do I expect it to be a GTI. The addition of a small electric motor to be used to augment low speed response would be very welcome.

Maybe like this? Award-Winning E-Turbo Technology


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

While I don't totally disagree with you, I think there are a lot of "things" that can be done to the car, and I personally think that VW has "dumbed" the car down, to meet "regulations".
If there weren't "things" that could be done, the "tuners" we have out there would have nothing to offer (and we all know that is NOT the case...)

Bob.

EDIT: I just recently added the CTS Turbo Inlet and the NeuSpeed intake.
I've only driven it a short distance so far (and though it may be a placebo effect) it seems to me to be a bit more "peppy" and has a little better throttle response.
The stock airbox is fairly restrictive, with a couple of plastic mesh "plates", then a thick paper filter and not much direct airflow coming in (about a 5"x1.5" rectangular port below the "filters").


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

To comply with emissions regulations VW has had to tweak the vehicles down significantly in my opinion. 
Hasn't every manufacturer faced the same thing. I miss the good old days.
My 1984 Volkswagen GTI was a pocket rocket with minor mods (larger throttle body). No special oil at $170 CAD per oil change. End reminiscing...lol

2019 Volkswagen Tiguan 4Motion


----------



## VW ENGINEERING (Jan 7, 2022)

@OhioSpyderman ....yes i do work for VW .....but giving instructions on how to do coding is against my job policy....i can explain some misleading information running all over the internet.....and regarding your experiments...i would suggest using obdeleven for this type of modifications. Just remember to never wipe clean any module using obdeleven...always do backups before doing long coding. If you do full wipe on module it will rrequire ODIS to bring module back.


----------



## VW ENGINEERING (Jan 7, 2022)

And regarding aftermarket air intake....any type that is exposed under the hood (bonet) and can suck on hot air instead of using rooted channels under closed hood....will kill your power and air density....will make your turbo producing more heat and intercooler will have harder time bringing temperatures down. Air density is very important with turbo charged engine.


----------



## VW ENGINEERING (Jan 7, 2022)

For anyone who wants to learn what air density means there is great man and probably living legend Mr. Banks ...look for his channel on YouTube.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

VW ENGINEERING said:


> And regarding aftermarket air intake....any type that is exposed under the hood (bonet) and can suck on hot air instead of using rooted channels under closed hood....will kill your power and air density....will make your turbo producing more heat and intercooler will have harder time bringing temperatures down. Air density is very important with turbo charged engine.


While I fully understand and appreciate what you said, from 20+ yrs. of driving a TWIN TURBO (320 HP stock) AWD vehicle (see below) with a K&N FIPK, I saw zero issues with under hood heat. 
As you can see, the engine bay on my Spyder was much more "condensed" than my Tiguan.

I'm almost 65, and have little interest in "racing" the vehicle, just looking for a little more pleasurable (read NORMAL) every day driving experience.
The "lag" perceived by almost all of the vehicle owners is not a myth.

Bob.



http://imgur.com/hWF0Fgl




http://imgur.com/qXbw0qC




http://imgur.com/d5DsWJh


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

VW ENGINEERING said:


> Switching from lower to higher octane is safe....irrelevant on fuel tank level...


Irrelevant at any level. 


> ECM also have ability to read ethanol content up to certain degree....


No, it doesn't.


> to what changes you will have to post some graphs from apps like car scanner ot factory tool ODIS so i can explain what is happening regarding higher octane quality fuel.


Octane and fuel quality are two completely separate things. You can put addatives in crappy fuel to raise octane. and a very pure, high detergent fuel can have low octane. They are not related in any direct way. Marketing and cost are the only reasons higher octane fuels tend to have more detergents.


> High elevation like CO are ok using 85 octane. ECM values for boost always take in to account a barometric pressure at the given location....


The car is very aware of its operating parameters: temperature, humidity, station pressure, incline, etc and will always attempt to make as much, and the same for any fuel, amount of power for any operating parameters.


----------

